# Sinfonia Semplice



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

A good performance of Nielsen's Sixth by Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurters


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Where are the Carl Nielsens of today? Sigh.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Nielsen No. 6, underappreciated, underplayed. Preferred rec., Schonwandt/Danish NSO, which I think supplants the Blomstedt/SFS from that excellent cycle. :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I only have the Schonwandt/Danish NSO recording. When I first started to listen to Nielsen, I was not much moved. Over time I have found him more and more enjoyable. I still have relatively few of his works, but the collection is growing. My favorite symphony is his 3rd, but the 6th is probably next.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Try to find Ormandy's if you can. I agree that the Schønwandt and the Blomstedt are very fine.

Ormandy's is the finerest is all.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

some guy said:


> Try to find Ormandy's if you can. I agree that the Schønwandt and the Blomstedt are very fine.
> 
> Ormandy's is the finerest is all.


Will most certainly do that! Love me some Nielsen!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Bone said:


> Will most certainly do that! Love me some Nielsen!


Likewise! Definitely an underrated composer.


----------

